
My Whole Channel Got Copyright Claimed Again? - bornabox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-ROZ1Hb8Ic
======
bornabox
Youtube's copyright system doesn't seem to work at all. This guys Channel got
copyright claimed for a second time and he pretty clearly shows that it was
done in a way, where SONY (who claimed the copyright) get to keep an arbitrary
part of his revenue, effectively demonetising him.

